# Is Above Average (4.5 PSL or 5.5 IRL) Enough?



## FatmanO (Dec 11, 2019)

A lot of PUA sites or red pill forums say all you need to do is be facially above average, everything else is a bonus, what do you think?


----------



## Rasputin (Dec 11, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> A lot of PUA sites or red pill forums *say all you need to do is be facially* *average*, everything else is a bonus, what do you think?


They don't say you need to be above average. They say that the *average *is enough. Otherwise, less PUAs/Ex's PUAs would be visiting this forum.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes. Even being 3.5PSL is enough if you just want to get some ugly girl one or twice a year at most.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 11, 2019)

what’s ur pheno


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 11, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> A lot of PUA sites or red pill forums say all you need to do is be facially above average, everything else is a bonus, what do you think?


6 PSL minimum, the PUA's are full of bs.


----------



## jjm4765 (Dec 11, 2019)

it can be, it all depends on the people around you for example if all the people around you are below average/average then yes. if everyone around is above average then no.


----------



## jfcage (Dec 11, 2019)

Above average is enough if you have a social circle.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 11, 2019)

5/10 face, 6'2+ height, big dick = irl slayer


----------



## Alibaba69 (Dec 11, 2019)

If you don't look like Channing Tatum it's over. Jordan Barrett or Yao Ming is ideal. Legend has it if you're 7' 6" girls can't see your face and only your dick


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 11, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> 6 PSL minimum, they are full of bs.


Cope NT is all


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 11, 2019)

*NO ITS NOT BUT I WOULD LOVE TO BE 4.5 PSL.*


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 11, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> 5/10 face, 6'2+ height, big dick = irl slayer


All that I need is approaching then lol


jjm4765 said:


> it can be, it all depends on the people around you for example if all the people around you are below average/average than yes. if everyone around is above average then no.


Woudnt it make seem you above avg too as you are in society of pretty guys?


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> what’s ur pheno


Im balkN eastern europe white


Rasputin said:


> They don't say you need to be above average. They say that the *average *is enough. Otherwise, less PUAs/Ex's PUAs would be visiting this forum.


Good looking loser claims above avg


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 11, 2019)

How tall are you


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 11, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> A lot of PUA sites or red pill forums say all you need to do is be facially above average, everything else is a bonus, what do you think?


ethnics ----> 4.8 PSL or 6/10 minimum to get a gf
whites -----> 3.2 PSL or 4/10 minimum to get a gf

at least where I live


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 11, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> How tall are you


Im 6'1'' or 6'2'', getting a gf is no problem for me I think but Im just wondering on opinions. 

Its a bit more work than for a model but I have a huge frame and height halo to my slightly above average face


Short Ugly and Brown said:


> ethnics ----> 4.8 PSL or 6/10 minimum to get a gf
> whites -----> 3.2 PSL or 4/10 minimum to get a gf
> 
> at least where I live


No ethnics in eastern europe


----------



## ArabIncel (Dec 11, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> ethnics ----> 4.8 PSL or 6/10 minimum to get a gf
> whites -----> 3.2 PSL or 4/10 minimum to get a gf
> 
> at least where I live



By that scale I’m 4.4 PSL atm. Gotta climb up


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Dec 11, 2019)

The guy in your avatar is tall but do you see him get girls?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 11, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Im 6'1'' or 6'2'', getting a gf is no problem for me I think but Im just wondering on opinions.
> 
> Its a bit more work than for a model but I have a huge frame and height halo to my slightly above average face
> 
> No ethnics in eastern europe


Yeah you should do good
Just ntmaxx


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Dec 11, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> ethnics ----> 4.8 PSL or 6/10 minimum to get a gf
> whites -----> 3.2 PSL or 4/10 minimum to get a gf
> 
> at least where I live


Can someone quickly give me a conversion table between PSL and decile (out of 10) scale? Will be very much appreciated.


----------



## ArabIncel (Dec 11, 2019)

EthnicelAscension said:


> Can someone quickly give me a conversion table between PSL and decile (out of 10) scale? Will be very much appreciated.



It’s simple so like one scale is out of 10 and the other out of 8. So to figure out PSL to IRL conversion just do (X PSL/8) times 10. That’ll generate the equivalent IRL rating for the ‘X’ PSL.


Short Ugly and Brown said:


> ethnics ----> 4.8 PSL or 6/10 minimum to get a gf
> whites -----> 3.2 PSL or 4/10 minimum to get a gf
> 
> at least where I live



I agree with the ethnic part. But I think for the white part the realistic minimum should be 3.6 PSL or equivalently 4.5/10 IRL.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 11, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> It’s simple so like one scale is out of 10 and the other out of 8. So to figure out PSL to IRL conversion just do (X PSL/8) times 10. That’ll generate the equivalent IRL rating for the ‘X’ PSL.
> 
> 
> I agree with the ethnic part. But I think for the white part the realistic minimum should be 3.6 PSL or equivalently 4.5/10 IRL.


COPE

at least where I live in California I've even seen as low as 3.5/10 white dudes get gfs

my sister only dates and has dated white dudes

one of her boyfriends was 3.5-4/10 but he's 6foot3 and white

ethnic girls will make way for white men


----------



## jjm4765 (Dec 11, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> All that I need is approaching then lol
> 
> Woudnt it make seem you above avg too as you are in society of pretty guys?
> 
> ...


if all the guys around you are above average then that becomes the average for that area. say if every guy was 4.5psl then that would be the average of that area so to make yourself more noticeable to women you would have to be 5psl.
but if the average guy of that area was 3.5/4psl then 4.5psl would be enough to stand out to women


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 11, 2019)

@FatmanO you've been asking the same fucking thing since you joined

we literally had this thread 500000 times


----------



## Dogs (Dec 11, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> COPE
> 
> at least where I live in California I've even seen as low as 3.5/10 white dudes get gfs
> 
> ...


Where in California do you live?


----------



## ArabIncel (Dec 11, 2019)

jjm4765 said:


> if all the guys around you are above average then that becomes the average for that area. say if every guy was 4.5psl then that would be the average of that area so to make yourself more noticeable to women you would have to be 5psl.
> but if the average guy of that area was 3.5/4psl then 4.5psl would be enough to stand out to women



Just move to India theory. Where the average of any given area is at most 3.5 PSL (no chance it’s above, not in a million years).


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 11, 2019)

Enough to what?


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 11, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Where in California do you live?


Southern California


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 11, 2019)

Cope


cocainecowboy said:


>




So his Looksmax is breast implant


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 11, 2019)

Im 5'10 4 PSL with birth hips and i have a virgin 19 yo ugly gf. If ugly girls are enough for you, then i'd say yes


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Dec 11, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> A lot of PUA sites or red pill forums





rockndogs said:


> Im 5'10 4 PSL with birth hips and i have a virgin 19 yo ugly gf. If ugly girls are enough for you, then i'd say yes


i have seen you post like 100 times about having an ugly gf bro you gonna hop in that pussy or what record it it will be like animal planet two truecels going against god by mating


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 11, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Im 4 PSL


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 190458



liked the new avi bro


----------



## Superking (Dec 11, 2019)

Above average is not good enough

Women rate the average man as below average

A 4.5 face with other good traits is enough, if you have great height or frame it's plenty. But if you just are PSL 4.5 overall you're not attractive. You need to be just a little bit attractive. I would say top 20% is where you want to be looks wise. Yes it is extremely hard to break into that group if you are starting below average which is why there aren't that many looksmaxxing success stories. If all you had to do was be above average there would be tons of guys ascending with one or two looksmaxxing tips. You don't need to be amazing but looking at you needs to release dopamine in her brain. If you can do that women will want to be with you. If you can't it doesn't matter how many ugly guys you are less ugly than.


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 11, 2019)

born2shitforced2wipe said:


> i have seen you post like 100 times about having an ugly gf bro you gonna hop in that pussy or what record it it will be like animal planet two truecels going against god by mating



imagine our truecel son. Fwark he will be the next incel saint


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 11, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> liked the new avi bro


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 190473


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Dec 11, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> imagine our truecel son. Fwark he will be the next incel saint


how old are you?


----------



## Kade (Dec 11, 2019)

@FatmanO is the biggest chad to ever grace psl srs


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 11, 2019)

born2shitforced2wipe said:


> how old are you?


23


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 11, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Im 5'10 4 PSL with birth hips and i have a virgin 19 yo ugly gf. If ugly girls are enough for you, then i'd say yes



Do she likes you for real?


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 11, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Do she likes you for real?



yes bro


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 11, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> yes bro



Mirin


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 11, 2019)

5 psl and 5'10" with other good qualities is enough to have an active sex life.




johnnydeep222 said:


> The guy in your avatar is tall but do you see him get girls?


Thats him


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 11, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Mirin



jfl if you saw her you would laugh


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 11, 2019)

looxmakser49 said:


> yes, 4.5 PSL is enough, Fatman. You only have 2 PSL points to go.


----------



## Tony (Dec 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


>


i just woke up AND YOU ARE STILL UP WTF


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 11, 2019)

Tony said:


> i just woke up AND YOU ARE STILL UP WTF


i can explain boss


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Dec 11, 2019)

Enough for what bro? I'm telling you that being PSL 6 is minimum for guys under 6'2 to keep AVERAGE girl interested, these girls have SO MANY options only a matter of time before they get bored of your ass

Yes you can maybe get ugly/fat gfs to commit but they be bitchy/less sex/high % of cheating

All these dudes dont get how much BS sub PSL6 men deal with their gfs, it is not IDEAL 

Also from personal experience not having a jawline = dont want to leave the house

When you have jawline and get stares everywhere and everybody acts like your a celebrity I cant go back to being sub 6 looking mf'er being invisible 

Also one time I went to a gym and there was like 5 dudes in there over 6'3 I wanted to commit suicide right then and there, I will never accept my height, it will be written on my grave " Here lies sub 6 foot manlet genetic failure "


----------



## ArabIncel (Dec 12, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> 5 psl and 5'10" with other good qualities is enough to have an active sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats him



I agree for the most part but would add the extra condition of “being white” or at least “light-skinned” (if ethnic) to that list. 5 PSL translates to about 6.25/10 IRL. A medium-skinned curry or Arab or whatever wouldn’t really be able to have a decent sex life at that point even if they’re 5’10” and have a decent frame. A white guy, however, would be able to. Most people generally put me at about 4.4-4.5 PSL which is roughly 5.5-5.6/10 IRL. For me, as a medium-skinned ethnic, to have any chance at a decent sex life I’d have to go to around 5.5-5.6 PSL which is roughly 7/10 IRL (which isn’t going to happen). Getting to 5 PSL/6.25 IRL won’t really change my chances by a lot.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 12, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> jfl if you saw her you would laugh



I dont care about girl looks


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 12, 2019)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Enough for what bro? I'm telling you that being PSL 6 is minimum for guys under 6'2 to keep AVERAGE girl interested, these girls have SO MANY options only a matter of time before they get bored of your ass
> 
> Yes you can maybe get ugly/fat gfs to commit but they be bitchy/less sex/high % of cheating
> 
> ...


Then why are average girls intrested in me and Im 4.5 P lok


Superking said:


> Above average is not good enough
> 
> Women rate the average man as below average
> 
> A 4.5 face with other good traits is enough, if you have great height or frame it's plenty. But if you just are PSL 4.5 overall you're not attractive. You need to be just a little bit attractive. I would say top 20% is where you want to be looks wise. Yes it is extremely hard to break into that group if you are starting below average which is why there aren't that many looksmaxxing success stories. If all you had to do was be above average there would be tons of guys ascending with one or two looksmaxxing tips. You don't need to be amazing but looking at you needs to release dopamine in her brain. If you can do that women will want to be with you. If you can't it doesn't matter how many ugly guys you are less ugly than.


Womendont rate average as above average, there is more to that badoo study than you think...



johnnydeep222 said:


> The guy in your avatar is tall but do you see him get girls?


Thats me lol


----------



## DidntRead (Dec 12, 2019)

Joined Oct 26, 2018

A year on this website and still coping


----------



## prgfromnl (Dec 12, 2019)

Location, your skin color, height depends a lot.

For example:

Poland - Being 6'0+, white, 5.5psl and you get the halo of being "6PSL"


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Dec 12, 2019)

Zach cox has the bare minimum looks to leave the basement without being stoned by women


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 12, 2019)

Enough to fuck ugly foids? Maybe, even if it'll probably not happen very often. 

Enough to be considered a betabuxx material? Perhaps. 

Enough to get an average looking gf? Hardly, provided that you're lucky. 

Enough to get the girl you 100% desire? No. 

Enough to slay? No. 

Enough to have the status of the selector of women who never lacks options? JFL


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


>



Who did this xD


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Dec 12, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> I agree for the most part but would add the extra condition of “being white” or at least “light-skinned” (if ethnic) to that list. 5 PSL translates to about 6.25/10 IRL. A medium-skinned curry or Arab or whatever wouldn’t really be able to have a decent sex life at that point even if they’re 5’10” and have a decent frame. A white guy, however, would be able to. Most people generally put me at about 4.4-4.5 PSL which is roughly 5.5-5.6/10 IRL. For me, as a medium-skinned ethnic, to have any chance at a decent sex life I’d have to go to around 5.5-5.6 PSL which is roughly 7/10 IRL (which isn’t going to happen). Getting to 5 PSL/6.25 IRL won’t really change my chances by a lot.



Arab and curries have an easier time getting laid in the west than getting in a relationship, because fucking them is sort of like a rebelious thing and taboo, but no one would be seen with them, so for dating, no, sex yes.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 12, 2019)

DidntRead said:


> Joined Oct 26, 2018
> 
> A year on this website and still coping


Im not coping, I looksmaxed so hard


Lifewasted said:


> Enough to get the girl you 100% desire? No.


Disagree with this one, depends what you like


6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Who did this xD


some guy not on the forum anymore


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 12, 2019)

SirGey said:


> I dont care about girl looks


cope


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 12, 2019)

looxmakser49 said:


> yes, 4.5 PSL is enough, Fatman. You only have 2 PSL points to go.


nice


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 12, 2019)

as long as ur not a psl 0 u will be ok bb


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 12, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> as long as ur not a psl 0 u will be ok bb


poggers


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 12, 2019)

Even if you're below average you can get girls, you'll just have to make "Getting girls" a full-time job going out at least 30-40h a week to get to fuck an average (at best) girl


----------



## Whitebeardedhorse (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes. Works for me at least.


----------



## Averagecel (Dec 12, 2019)

For whites it's 5 psl
For ethnics it's 6.5 psl


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Disagree with this one, depends what you like


Nah unless you're a 5.5 yourself and you desire a sub4 100%


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> poggers


poggers indeed


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 12, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Even if you're below average you can get girls, you'll just have to make "Getting girls" a full-time job going out at least 30-40h a week to get to fuck an average (at best) girl



who the hell wants to do that? lol


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Dec 12, 2019)

yes


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 12, 2019)

Looksmax25 said:


> who the hell wants to do that? lol



Lots of PUAs do, except they think it will tale less and less time the more they practice, but in reality they'll just be able to see that the interaction will go no where because the girl isn't attracted and will move on faster to the next one, until they find that one that is willing to fuck them


----------



## disillusioned (Dec 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> A lot of PUA sites or red pill forums say all you need to do is be facially above average, everything else is a bonus, what do you think?



Total bluepill. Social media and increased whoredom means it's no longer possible to be consistently successful without having 8+/10 face. And also decent height and body. And this will only get worse.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 12, 2019)

Looksmax25 said:


> who the hell wants to do that? lol


People who like girls.


Lifewasted said:


> Nah unless you're a 5.5 yourself and you desire a sub4 100%


Yeah but I am and I can get a 5 (Avg) atleast in EE. Its harder to get looksmatch but its possible being NT.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 12, 2019)

nope, have to be minimum psl 6.5 in 2020 or rope


----------



## spark (Dec 12, 2019)

facially you are 3.5/10 IRL though


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 12, 2019)

spark said:


> facially you are 3.5/10 IRL though


... Have you seen my face?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> A lot of PUA sites or red pill forums say all you need to do is be facially above average, everything else is a bonus, what do you think?


PUA's habitually underestimate the importance and power of Looks. And how one looks, should also be incorporated in how one "games". A PSL4 (average guy 5.5/10 irl) needs to or can game significantly differently then a PSL 6 (8/10 irl) guy.

Pua's are often one one of these stances, when it comes to looks:
* Looks don't matter at all; or
* Looks matter some, but game matters much more

Whereas it's proven by sientific research even. That Looks is the most important factor in initial attraction


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 12, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> I agree for the most part but would add the extra condition of “being white” or at least “light-skinned” (if ethnic) to that list. 5 PSL translates to about 6.25/10 IRL. A medium-skinned curry or Arab or whatever wouldn’t really be able to have a decent sex life at that point even if they’re 5’10” and have a decent frame. A white guy, however, would be able to. Most people generally put me at about 4.4-4.5 PSL which is roughly 5.5-5.6/10 IRL. For me, as a medium-skinned ethnic, to have any chance at a decent sex life I’d have to go to around 5.5-5.6 PSL which is roughly 7/10 IRL (which isn’t going to happen). Getting to 5 PSL/6.25 IRL won’t really change my chances by a lot.


wtf, i thought i was medium skinned? you look light brown in the bathroom video. fucking over for me if thats "medium-skinned". im hoping it was the lighting and not your actual skin color.

i kinda agree, but 5 psl and medium skinned is enough to have a sex life. it wont be the best, but you will be able to get laid from time to time.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 12, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> PUA's habitually underestimate the importance and power of Looks. And how one looks, should also be incorporated in how one "games". A PSL4 (average guy 5.5/10 irl) needs to or can game significantly differently then a PSL 6 (8/10 irl) guy.
> 
> Pua's are often one one of these stances, when it comes to looks:
> * Looks don't matter at all; or
> ...


Yeh but ussaly only 5.5 IRL is needed to date someone 5.5


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Yeh but ussaly only 5.5 IRL is needed to date someone 5.5


Yes.
To add about pua's though.
Is that they believe or try to sell, that a 5.5 can pick up women that is 8, because of game. That I don't see irl, maybe game can make one punch 1 point irl above oneselfs looks level. That's about it.
Only in general a Very high status or very much money/wealth/income can make one punch alot above ones looks level. (Or location, like being white in Myanmar).


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 12, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Yes.
> To add about pua's though.
> Is that they believe or try to sell, that a 5.5 can pick up women that is 8, because of game. That I don't see irl, maybe game can make one punch 1 point irl above oneselfs looks level. That's about it.
> Only in general a Very high status or very much money/wealth/income can make one punch alot above ones looks level. (Or location, like being white in Myanmar).



I think it's because you will occasionally find couples who aren't looksmatched so PUAs are trying to re-create that with 'game' when in reality the guy just knew the girl forever and got lucky. Also most guys are terrible at rating the looks of other men


----------



## DarknLost (Dec 12, 2019)

Enough to get considered cute


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 13, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Enough to get considered cute


Well someone told me 2 women in college talked I am cute so yeah I win lol


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 13, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> but I have a huge frame and height


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 13, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> View attachment 191749
> 
> 
> View attachment 191750


ooooof


----------



## spark (Dec 13, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> View attachment 191749
> 
> 
> View attachment 191750


How does he think he is above average wtf.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 13, 2019)

spark said:


> How does he think he is above average wtf.


LOOOL Those are old pics of me


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 14, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


>



Inspirational.


----------



## Brazitard (Aug 28, 2022)

EthnicelAscension said:


> Can someone quickly give me a conversion table between PSL and decile (out of 10) scale? Will be very much appreciated.


IRL = PSL +2, no need for complicated mathematics.


----------



## IceBreaker0 (Aug 28, 2022)

If you want to get mogged every 30 seconds in the city and dont care
Yes its enough


----------



## Brazitard (Aug 28, 2022)

IceBreaker0 said:


> If you want to get mogged every 30 seconds in the city and dont care
> Yes its enough







Please rate me in this pic


----------



## IceBreaker0 (Aug 28, 2022)

Brazitard said:


> View attachment 1841811
> 
> Please rate me in this pic


2/10 if youre tall


----------



## Brazitard (Aug 28, 2022)

IceBreaker0 said:


> 2/10 if youre tall


6'1 in the morning, and I don't believe I'm only a 2 lol


----------

